# Sky Pilot Cola



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know how rare a Detroit "Sky Pilot Cola" bottle is?


----------



## madman (Aug 20, 2008)

yo sky pilot, iused to live in toledo ohio 50 miles from d town, lots of detroit bottles there,  for some reason theres not much interest in toledo or detroit bottles, cause no one cares ,god detroit is a jackpot but its just to scarey to dig, my guess its a good bottle  mike


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 21, 2008)

The Sky Pilot bottle has some unusual design elements and a rather odd name.  I see them come up for sale in auction from time to time.  Some are greenish and some have no color.  I guess they were made in different towns.  I obtained a greenish one recently and was curious about it.  Descriptions often say that there is a picture of "the aviator" on the bottle.  I have come to believe that the picture is actually not an aviator but instead a fictional character called the Sky Pilot from the book The Sky Pilot: A Tale of the Foothills by Ralph Connor, 1901.  The term "sky pilot" is slang for military chaplain.  As near as I can tell, the story is about a missionary to the cowboy country of the Alberta foothills East of the Rockies.  The locals in the story decided to nickname him the Sky Pilot.  The bottle has rope designs on it, possibly referring to lariat ropes.  Why someone picked the Sky Pilot name and drawing to put on a U.S. bottle is a mystery to me.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of it


----------



## capsoda (Aug 21, 2008)

Can I have it???[8|]  Juss jokin dude. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I am lookin for one but I want the one with the airplane on it. I believe it is from Detroit or somewhere up there and it is clear. 

 I have seen the green ones on Ebay quite often and the sell for 8 to 20 bucks usually.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 22, 2010)

Just picked up one of these from Detroit in aqua/green.


----------

